# Protection Against Unfriendly Loose Dogs: What Do You Carry?



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

After reading more and more about other people's experiences with unfriendly loose dogs, I finally caved and just purchased a little thing of pepper spray. It's not JUST for dogs (I mean, I live alone now too...and our dog park is not in my favorite area of town), but I need SOMEthing. This particular spray is just a little compact thing that I can easily carry...And other people had reviewed this particular product for being effective against an unfriendly dog. So, anyway, item purchased.

So, I'm curious as to how many other people carry something (pepper spray, taser, etc.) routinely in case of such an event...

What do you carry?


----------



## AussieOwner (Apr 29, 2011)

Having the tool is the first step. Making it easily accessible is next important step. I would reccomend a belt holster or clip-on at the waistband so you can grab it without having to fish it out of a pocket while controlling what might be a tugging Brady at the leash in your other hand. Seconds will count!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I walk 4 medium sized dogs, thats what I carry. unfriendly dogs become friendly real darn quick with a pack of dogs snarling at them, then I unclip happy leash and use it to catch the loose dog and get it under control. I have done this before lol


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had one potential incident which proved what AussieOwner says. My pepper spray is on my key chain. Leash in one hand, keys in the other.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

The pepper spray I'm ordering comes with an elastic thingy so that you can keep it in your hand as you're walking/running. It's made specifically for joggers. The brand is Sabre.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm carrying a Shepherd Dog with me that somehow makes sure people generally don't approach me when I'm outside  Not that he's a real help, unless a harrasser wears a cat-suit. As for against loose dogs... Well, that's not a real issue over here. And carrying weapons with you is illegal over here too, and that includes pepper spray. I honestly don't know what I'd do if I'd encounter a loose (angry) dog.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Cattle prod, got to be careful with spray cause you don't want it coming back at you or your dog, got to spray with wind hitting your back.


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Avie said:


> And carrying weapons with you is illegal over here too, and that includes pepper spray. I honestly don't know what I'd do if I'd encounter a loose (angry) dog.


This. Pepper spray and the like aren't _banned_ here, but there's an age restriction that I don't meet in order to buy/carry the stuff.
I've never had a problem with unfriendly loose dogs, anyway. There was one incident of an overly friendly dog who _really_ wanted to play with Khloe, but that's it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Bear Mace and a stun gun.
Bear mace sprays in a stream with a 35 foot range.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

Maggie Girl said:


> The pepper spray I'm ordering comes with an elastic thingy so that you can keep it in your hand as you're walking/running. It's made specifically for joggers. The brand is Sabre.


I haven't used Sabre yet. The brand I carry now is Muzzle. I've read it's weaker than pepper spray for humans because dogs don't have tear ducts, but I have to admit I haven't done my homework on it.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I carry a Merlin.....

And usually I am carrying a firearm.... From 9mm up to .45 ACP... Depending on my mood.... Frankly I don't remember ever feeling threatened by a loose domestic dog. Met a bunch over the years. No incidents.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Nothing.

I live in a rural area. I've lived here for 11 years and haven't yet come across an aggressive dog that was out to get me or my dogs while on a walk. I have to walk quite a ways to get to my closest neighbors house. I've come across stray dogs but haven't had a problem with them. I'm actually more concerned about Eddie acting like an idiot around one than I am about a stray trying to attack me or him. 

I'm not concerned with it at this point.

Off topic sort of: I'm actually bothered more by a "neighbor" who shoots his gun off whenever I walk Uallis near his house. Of course, I don't walk my dog in that direction anymore. First time I thought it was an accident/bad timing. Second time, I took it as a warning to keep my dog away.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Considering that we've had one incident already ...and knowing that there are, indeed, dog-aggressive dogs in this neighborhood (not the one we had the incident with, but others)...I figured it was smart


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Oddly, we haven't had an incident with Esther. She is not indestructible, but she's formidable.

In my old town, with my 115# black lab, we were constantly being harassed by loose dogs. I think they all wanted to take on the big guy, and maybe they figured a lab would be a good, soft-mouthed target. He wasn't, and the only dog that ever really got to him was a pug that jumped up and bit him on the butt. 

I don't carry a weapon. If I did, it would be a good, strong walking stick. People wouldn't think twice about seeing a geezer like me with a walking stick.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't carry anything. I rarely encounter loose dogs in my neighborhood and I've never felt especially threatened by one. I never walk without at least one of my own dogs, and I'm generally in well-trafficked areas, it's just not something I spend much energy worrying about.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

> Bear Mace and a stun gun.
> Bear mace sprays in a stream with a 35 foot range.


Bear mace is pricey! :jaw: I was shocked when I saw how much it cost. For now I'll have to make do with regular pepper spray and hope it does the job and I don't misfire. 



> Cattle prod, got to be careful with spray cause you don't want it coming back at you or your dog, got to spray with wind hitting your back.


I would LOVE to just use a cattle prod, and I looked them up to check prices. Not as high as I thought they'd be, but I can't afford it right now. Hmmm... maybe at birthday time. Wouldn't that make an odd birthday request? LOL.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i've never really carried anything with me and i've come across my fair share of loose dogs in my neighborhood. shockingly enough, every loose dog i've come across, whether it seemed vicious in the beginning or not has ended up warming up to me after a few moments and caused me no problems.. however, when i was younger i got attacked by my girl scout leaders dog.. over a hundred stitches in the face later, i'm kind of wishing i had some pepper spray on me then.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

a spare leash.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A Rottweiler? I suspect that would stop any would-be mugger or rapists. . .not that that sort of thing is common around here. But you never know when a random wacko might show up. I don't know what he'd do if an aggressive dog tried anything.

I don't carry anything. But there aren't a lot of loose dogs and those that do come up to us have all been friendly. Just a lot of sniffing and we go on our way. I'm more afraid of Toby taking offense and jumping the other dog than I am about the other dog being aggressive. The other dogs wouldn't start a fight. . .well, Moose isn't dog aggressive at all, but Penny might snip at another female and that could start something if the other female wanted to. So far nothing's happened, though.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> a spare leash.


I've done the same for as long as I can remember. Nice little kennel lead fits easily into my pocket.

Dogs tend to listen to Kaki(so do people) with the exception of the mastiff that got a hold of my roommate's cavalier. Roommie is getting a cattle prod or bear mace for her birthday.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> I've done the same for as long as I can remember. Nice little kennel lead fits easily into my pocket.
> 
> Dogs tend to listen to Kaki(so do people) with the exception of the mastiff that got a hold of my roommate's cavalier. Roommie is getting a cattle prod or bear mace for her birthday.


Hey! That's what *I* want for mine, too!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

careful with that bear mace. wind can be a beeyotch.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been thinking about this but the only dog that I can remember that wanted to "start" something with my dog was at the vets office. The dog was a Pug who would come out around the half wall and bark like a fiend at Uallis. Uallis, of course, completely acted like the dog wasn't there. The owner of the Pug was extremely embarrassed I think because they went and picked their dog up and said, "Would you quit? That dog could eat you in one bite!"

But no, I'm not really worried about it with my dogs. Uallis is 194lb and Eddie is 120lb. Most dogs they come across are A LOT smaller than them. Uallis would be completely happy to ignore any strange dog he sees. Eddie, on the other hand, can be a jerk. Some dogs he likes, others he doesn't. He seems to not like smallish dogs in particular.


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

wvasko said:


> Cattle prod, got to be careful with spray cause you don't want it coming back at you or your dog, got to spray with wind hitting your back.


Yea, I can totally see me spraying not only my dog but myself as well because of this...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

While Bus and I run into a lot of loose unsupervised dogs, we've only encountered one that really wanted a piece of him. Every other dog has been all bluff and quickly backed off when I stood my ground. Of course it rarely helps that as Im trying to send a loose dog packing Buster is beside me offering play invitations...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't carry anything. I sometimes have an extra leash to catch loose dogs if I see them but I haven't met a vicious or really unfriendly unleashed dog yet.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

The only dogs I encounter on my walks have always been leashed or in yards under control. Except ONE occasion in the past 2 years when we were stampeded by a very rambunctious chocolate lab. And the worst he did was lick us to death...although Sydney was NOT happy about him getting all up in her space. I've carried a spare leash since, but never had to use it.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlotte. The day another dog so much as even snaps at me while in her presence will be the last thing it ever does.


----------

